# Puffy vs. Long Vulva



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 6, 2012)

I've never had a bred yearling before, and I suspect that "Large Marge" is pregnant. I'm finding it hard to tell, though. She's always been a big girl, and we've nicknamed her "Blumpkin" because we think she looks like a mix of a blimp and a pumpkin. Anyway, before she was bred she had the typical puffy vulva. Looked the same as it did when she was born, just larger. Now it appears to be changing into the long teardrop vulva that the older does have. Is this indicative of pregnancy or just aging? She'll be 1 on March 8. She was bred in Nov, which will make her over a year when she freshens. 

Also, she did not come back into heat at all in Dec or January. I'm hoping this is because she is bred, and not because she was just done cycling for the year.

Opinions?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 6, 2012)

At a year old, and never given birth before, her vulva wouldn't be showing any signs of aging, So could be she is pregnant.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

Post pics   side, top, udder area and vulva.  That will help us give you a better idea of whether she might be pregnant.  Besides, we love goat pics, even if they are pictures of bottoms and udders.


----------

